# ESTP Doodles



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't really make art. I doodle on scraps of paper with my 5-10 minute attention span. People and things I see around me are the fodder. I've got a pretty good memory for what I see. 















ETA: Excuse the bad... well everything. I haven't taken art since I was about 12 or 13.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Oh lord. This was a terrible thread. Once I get my scanner working I'm not going to have a life and blow this up with endless amounts of doodles. Yikes.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Tawanda said:


> Oh lord. This was a terrible thread. Once I get my scanner working I'm not going to have a life and blow this up with endless amounts of doodles. Yikes.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hold on! I found something that could qualify as art. 









Given some prick posted shit in the toilet, I don't feel so bad about the crap I draw. I can beat shit in the toilet! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

This is only the beginning. I have thousands of pages of old doodles I couldn't make myself throw away.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ha! I have doodles on important documents too. Although, mine are usually actual people and things. Not shit I thought up on my own. More like observations.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

monemi said:


> Ha! I have doodles on important documents too. Although, mine are usually actual people and things. Not shit I thought up on my own. More like observations.


Mine can be observations, it just depends on how I feel that day. Most of the time I'm just able to "see" what I want to put on the paper in my head, like I know what I'm going to draw, and if I add a few lines here, and some circles over here, and voila! It's hard for me to explain, and I sound like I'm a loony when I do explain it, but it is what it is.

Also, some more doodles. 



























I think I'm going to keep this up until I'm calm enough to tackle this terrible homework. Labor Day is always stressful for whatever reason. People get pissed at you for not doing shit? I thought I was supposed to not do shit. Whatever. More doodles!


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)




----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Tawanda said:


> Mine can be observations, it just depends on how I feel that day. Most of the time I'm just able to "see" what I want to put on the paper in my head, like I know what I'm going to draw, and if I add a few lines here, and some circles over here, and voila! It's hard for me to explain, and I sound like I'm a loony when I do explain it, but it is what it is.


Sounds sane to me. I guess I lack imagination because I rarely draw anything that I don't see right in front of me. It's just I see something, like a moment and it can't be caught on camera, because it just happened already or it happened in a dream. But I feel like I can remember it clearly enough to draw it. Any expression, a movement, something that just struck me as cool looking or just grabbed me. KWIM?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

If I doodle they tend to be shapes, rather than actual things. My actual "artistic" element is in drawing scale technical diagrams.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This is how I doodle:


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

nice stuff! I used to doodle a lot but I didn't think of keeping them so my mother probably threw them out. maybe I have a few from art classes in school. would have to find them. used to be really good at drawing... imagination about the same level as Tawanda's  nothing extremely fantasy-like either. though I once was asked to draw something for a friend, years later after school ended (so I was no longer doing any drawings), and that one was truly imaginative, trying to convey some hard-to-express meaning.  but I changed in the meantime, so...


----------

